# Squinting eyes



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Last night Coya started squinting both eyes off and on. Earlier in the day I did notice a tiny hair near her right eye which I removed (or so I think). I was out this morning and afternoon but my boyfriend said he didn't notice her doing it as often but she was still doing it here and there, and still is. 

I'm hoping it's just a hair or some dust in there that's causing the squinting, but I can't help but think of serious issues. 

Other than the squinting she is acting completely normal. Eating/drinking, had her play/run time at the park this afternoon. 

Anyone experience this with their V before?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't experienced a dog squinting, but have dealt with other eye issues in two different dogs (cataracts, ectropion). One thing you can do to ease her discomfort is to go to your local pharmacy and pick up some artificial tears, and put a couple of drops into each eye. One brand I've used before is called "Systane Ultra". These drops will help to flush out whatever is bothering her eyes. I have also used them on myself if my eyes get tired or irritated. If you can't find "Systane Ultra" you can ask your pharmacist to recommend another brand.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Another brand I've heard good things about is called "Genteal" (or "Genteal Gel") eye lubricant. 

_p.s. If it continues for more than a couple of days, it's off to the Vet! She could have scratched her cornea. _


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure if our case was similar, but one morning I noticed that our pup Isaac was squinting. I thought I might be imagining it, but couple of hours later my husband noticed that to. Isaac also had trouble keeping eye contact for very long, as he couldn't keep his eyes open. The strange thing, the moment we took him outside, he was fine. Came back home, squinting all over again. Took to the vet the same day, and were told that he might have some indoor allergies. We were sent home with eye ointment to use over the next week (i can check the name and let you know what it was) and after the first use he was totally fine. Now we use eye solution every now and then, just to wash away any allergens.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Boil some chamomile tea and wipe their eyes with it (after it cools down ;D) .. and you drink some as well... 

Chamomile's health benefits are too many to count... http://www.teabenefits.com/herbal-tea-benefits/chamomile-tea-benefits.html


----------

